# The Marble Journey



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello everyone! I'm receiving my first betta friend in awhile on Monday and I'm SO excited I went out and got everything I needed today. My friend OUOhYeah2016, referred/ordered him for me, I love her! 
So a little about myself, I'm 18 currently, I have two cats and a dog but they're pretty easy going, I use to be an avid fish keeper and have had plenty of bettas in the past. Although, this is my first time taking care of a one solo so I'm plenty excited. I'll post random things, questions, and photos of my little guy here and there! Thank you so much to Seren27 who has been fostering Marble until now


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

That's wonderful! Welcome to the forum. :wave: Looking forward to reading your updates about Marble, seeing more pics of him, and whatever else you decide to share.  Subbing


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm so happy Marble is going to someone I know lol it's a bit selfish but when Seren messaged me about him and I didn't want to commit to taking him myself (because I'd like to rescue my next personal betta for myself) I still wanted him! So matching him up with my best friend/little sister was the best thing I could've done since I know it'll make everyone happy.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

So we're keeping the name "Marble" then? Aha, they say pets really do live up to their names you know. Excited to see if Marble is gonna turn multi, completely red, or completely blue.


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yep I'm keeping the name!!! I think it's adorable. And I'll make sure to keep everyone updated &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Marble just got in today!! He looks great you can check my avatar, I'll post more pics later


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Here he is!!!

















His home is a one gallon triangular tank, and he's super energetic. He's been exploring since I got him today! Also, I believe a lot more of his color has come back since I saw @Seren27 's photos of him.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm thrilled he's doing well for you! His grumpy face is too cute. And his tank will be the perfect size for you to start out with and take him off to college in. I can't wait to see pictures later on and see him live up to his name and see what colors he turns out to be


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

*First 100% WC*

Marble had his first 100% wc today, he did surprisingly well, only panicking a little when I tried getting him in the cup. Other than that he's eating well, is very active, and loves to explore in his little plants. His color keeps coming in more and more everyday and I love watching the blue/red progression. The only thing I'm having trouble with is getting him to flair so some of his fins will uncurl. Any tips ??? Other than that here's another pic of my little guy







.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Marble. Just. Will. Not. Flare >< he's just one of those guys. I tried mirrors, second phone cameras, fingers outside the tank, fingers inside the tank, face on the tank... All futile. If anything he danced at his reflection ._. Not helping at all. Happy to hear he didn't freak out on his wc day! I totally expected you to say he's a PINTA but glad to hear it's the opposite XD nice photo speaking of!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Im currently having the same issue with one of my rescues... He looks past the mirror at me like "I know what you want and I'm not going to cooperate!" He's missing his tail but his dorsal is really badly curled, so I wish he would give me something. Even the other one (grrrr they really do need names) with bloating was flaring at his reflection in the tank wall even though he could barely stay upright.... Why are the ones that need it the ones who want to be nothing but stubborn about it?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Fin curling cannot be straightened by flaring actually... I just noticed that bit. They work with bent rays  clean warm water alone should help with fin curling. But if you don't think it's helping, add IAL.


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

thanks for the tip!!! Also I'll keep going at the whole flairing thing, I shall not give up yet!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah my tail-less boy has quite a few bent rays in both what's left of his tail and his dorsal is more so bent in on itself than curled... Good luck getting Marble to cooperate lol


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

curled fins can also be caused by hard water. my late CT Crowley had some curled rays due to hard water


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

A week with me and he's still doing great❤ He's a little pig though ! Every time I come home he comes to the spot I usually feed him, expecting food. He just sits there and does a little dance, it's kind of adorable.


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Finally got him to flare


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

fisharefriends1 said:


> Finally got him to flare


OMG yay!! 

And now to make him flare in front of the camera XD


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice! When you get that picture of him flaring I better get it texted to me first


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

I tried so hard to get a pic!!! My aunt wanted to see but as soon as i held him up to a mirror he did it, then stopped. I'm going to have my mom stand by next time to help :-D


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

*Update/Flaring photos!*

Update: Marble's color is just beautiful, there's a mix between blue, red, green, and yellow now! Also he flared today multiple times yay!!!! 
Question: What type is Marble? Sorry I'm all new to this! 

Color 

Flaring photos (sorry for the bad quality, Marble moves a lot!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

woohoo! Flare pics! 

He's just as beautiful as he was in the cup. Glad to see he has a wonderful home


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Marble is given his name because he's a cello delta tail marble  cellophane (cello) refers to his flesh-colored body and transparent fins, delta is because his caudal - at full flare - is below 180 degrees. I can't really see how far his fin spread goes from the photos above, but if it's between 165-175ish degrees then he's a super delta. Marble refers to the fact that he kept on popping up new colors each time you turn around lol almost every cello ended up marbling


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you @Seren27 !!!


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey guys I need some help. Marble is looking kinda bad. I posted this on the betta diseases/emergency page but I might as well post it here too. I talked to my friend about this previously when I thought marble had bitten his tail and she told me to try Aquarium salt. So I did, but his fins have continued to fray and look bad, so I also got IAL to put into his tank but after a two weeks of having no visible help and more fraying I finally decided to get some medication per advice of my local pet shop. I'm currently using Jungle Fungus Clear but I'm just crazy nervous and his fins are terrible. ( this has been going on for a good month or so now) Any advice would be great please. 







[/URL]
(Water is green from medication)


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I see no fungal infection. What sort of decorations you have in the tank? That looks like a tear. (( and biting too, but there are still tears ))


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Nothing right now, I took them out because they were plastic plants and I was afraid that they were tearing his fins, but they've been out for more than a week and the tearing continued.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

The pebbles are out too?

I commented on your question thread


----------



## fisharefriends1 (Jan 9, 2016)

*Update:*

Marble is doing SO much better. His tails mostly healed


















Also I upgraded his tank he's now staying in a plastic 3gal and I've added a small heater and filter. There was a live plant but it died😅









The filter is a mignon and comes with filter changes when purchases on Amazon😁. I love this thing because now I'm doing less frequent changes, and removing less water. I feel like this is really helping with Marble's stress levels and mine! I don't feel as terrible if I skip a day or not now.










Finally the heater, it's a Marina heater (7 watts). The heat is a lot closer to 80 degrees all the time now. 










Thanks everyone for your advice and tips, my little guy seems happier and healthier😁❤


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a similar filter om my 20 liter cube and it works great. What I did with mine is fill all the empty space behind the sponge etc with ceramic media.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

He's looking so much better! I'm glad things are going well! I don't even try with live plants lol they're just not my thing, but silk plants (Petco's are great and cheap but I'm sure they don't stock them at the countryside location so either try Orland or online) they're great. I created a jungle for my sorority with those things and I love them.


----------

